
How do you use programming to express your creativity? - aryamaan
Do you use programming as a hobby after your job for creative appetite?<p>If yes, what are the things you do? I guess doing some hardware integrated project, making games or something related to your another hobby would be satisfying to do.
======
LeonB
One of the more fun/creative things I've done with code involved playing with
Artificial Life. I put up a repository here:
[https://github.com/secretGeek/robots-versus-electric-
sheep](https://github.com/secretGeek/robots-versus-electric-sheep)

This was a C# program (with a winforms frontend) that simulated several life
forms interacting, and included a simple genetic algorithm. It was a lot of
fun to write and tinker with.

"Two species, the blue robots and the gray sheep, wander around a paddock,
competing to eat grass."

"They can breed only with their own species, and their offspring will inherit
genes from both parents (with some mutation possible). Genes control the
animal's inquisitiveness and other characteristics."

"It is strangely mesmerizing."

~~~
karmakaze
This is also my favorite type of program, where you coded all the parts but
the result is unexpected and often surprising.

Another kind that's great is when you start building from opposite ends using
whatever tech you pick or build and somehow when they meet things line up like
you planned it all along.

------
simonblack
I make software emulators that mimic the hardware of early 'home computers'
from back in the late 1970s to mid-1980s 8-bit pre-IBM PC era.

Possibly there might just be ten other people (or even fewer) in the world who
would find my hobby useful.

It's a bit of a 'treasure hunt' to dig around to find old hardware manuals and
then work out timing issues in the quest to emulate (say) a floppy-disk
controller card from 1981.

------
karmakaze
Yes I have side projects either to use things I've learned in new ways or if
my day job is becoming too routine to learn new things by making things I
don't know how to make when I start.

I made two libraries[1,2] to the point where I need to use them for real life
projects to shake out design/usability issues so I started a third project to
write programs over HTTP. It's very contrived but challenging to print "Hello,
world." using all the unnecessary contraptions.

[1] [https://github.com/karmakaze/safeql](https://github.com/karmakaze/safeql)

[2] [https://github.com/karmakaze/moja](https://github.com/karmakaze/moja)

------
latest-release
I have expressed by creativity by porting lots and still moving Kali linux
tools to be used online by those who don't want to install kali.
[https://www.nmmapper.com/](https://www.nmmapper.com/).

This is one of the greatest thins I have ever done. Because lots of tools and
updating them to be used online. that involves maintaing a local copy

